
Secret Cars Kept Under Wraps, in Public - bhousel
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/07/automobiles/07CAMO.html?_r=1
======
devmonk
It might be argued that the point now is to attract attention and buzz, rather
than hide it as they claim to be doing.

